# Video ruckelt nach mpeg2-Konvertierung mit TMPGEnc



## oliverx (7. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein einwandfreies AVI-Video und möchte/muss es zwecks DVD-Erstellung in mpg2 umwandeln. Dies habe  ich schon mehrmals mit TMPGEnc versucht und jedesmal bekomme ich ein Video, dass bei schnellen Kamerabewegungen ruckelt und überhaupt eine sterk merkbar schlechtere Qualität als das AVI-File hat.
Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?

lg, Oliver


----------



## goela (7. April 2004)

Poste mal Deine Einstellungen!
- Bitrate, Format usw.


----------



## oliverx (7. April 2004)

*Meine Video- und TMPGEnc-Einstellungen*

Anbei ist einmal ein Screenshot von GSpot, der die Eckdaten meines zugrundeliegenden AVI-Videos zeigt.
In TMPGEnc hab ich schon folgendes probiert und es führte immer zum gleichen Ergebnis:

Wizard:
1/5: PAL, Audio "CBR Linear PCM Audio"
2/5: Interlace (Bottom First); 4:3 625 line (PAL, 704x576)
3/5: Keines der 3 Kästchen aktiviert
4/5: 720x576 Pixel, 8000 kbits/s (beides auf AUTO)
5/5: unverändert

Das konvertierte m2v-Video verpackte ich dann mit DVDLab in ein DVD-Menü. Beim Abspielen ruckelt das Video leicht (im Vgl. das AVI ist komplett flüssig) und man sieht auch leichte Zeilenverschiebungen im Bild.

Danke für Deine Hilfe
  Oliver


----------



## goela (8. April 2004)

> leichte Zeilenverschiebungen im Bild


Ich glaube sehr stark, dass Du ein Interlaced Problem hast. Du solltest das AVI beim Konvertieren mal deinterlacen! Das Ruckeln kann daher rühren!

Nur so eine Vermutung! Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## oliverx (8. April 2004)

*Richtige Einstellungen*

Ich habe nun versucht die Einstellungen zu verändern. Der Screenshot zeigt meine Auswahl. In der nächsten Lasche habe ich "Deinterlace" aktiviert. Sonst ist alles Standard.
Ich habe vor allem die "DC Component precision" auf 10 Bit anstelle von 9 eingestellt. Die "Motion Search Precision" habe ich auf "Highest Quality" gestellt. Sie war zuvor auf "Motion Estimate Search". Ist das korrekt?

Das Ergebnis ist auf jeden Fall besser als vorher. Die Streifen sind weitgehend weg und es ruckelt auch nicht mehr so stark. Das konvertierte Video ist halt wesentlich unschärfer als das AVI-Video. Ist das normal bzw. kann man das ändern?

Gibt es absolut keine andere Möglichkeit das AVI-Video auf eine DVD mit Menü zu packen? Oder vielleicht andere Konverter?

Viele Grüße, Oliver


----------



## Masterblaster (12. Juli 2004)

die antwort steht hier drin: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=282623#post282623


----------

